# ما هو شكل الشيطان ؟ وعندما ظهر للسيد المسيح فى التجربة على الجبل , هل ظهر بصورة واضحة؟



## ABOTARBO (15 أبريل 2010)

*






 ســــــــــؤال
ما هو شكل الشيطان ؟ وعندما ظهر للسيد المسيح فى التجربة على الجبل , هل ظهر بصورة واضحة؟

الجــــــــواب

الشيطان روح ليس له شكل . لكنه يمكن أن يتخذ لنفسه شكلآ.
قيل عنه فى سفر الرؤيا إنه " التنين العظيم , الحية القديمة " ( رؤ 12 : 9 ) . وهكذا ظهر فى هيئة الحية حينما خدع أمنا حواء " ( تك 3 : 1 ). وهكذا لعنه الله باسمه " الحية " ( تك 3 : 14 ).
وهو قد يظهر فى شكل " ملاك نور " ( 2 كو 11 : 14 ) ليخدع الناس.
وفى بستان الرهبان وفى سير القديسين , كان يظهر بصورة متعددة . وقد ظهر الشيطان للقديس الأنبا غاليون السائح فى هيئة ثلاثة رهبان . كما ظهروا للقديس الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير فى هيئة وحوش مفترسة لكى يخيفوه . وفى هيئة نساء لإغرائه. وظهر الشيطان مرة لأحد الرهبان فى هيئة ملاك, قائلآ له : أنا الملاك جبرائيل, أرسلنى الله إليك !
لا يوجد ما يمنع أن يكون قد ظهر على جبل التجربة بصورة واضحة.
كما لا يوجد مانع أن يكون قد قدّم أفكارآ أو نصائح , كما تكلم على فم بطرس الرسول قائلآ عن الصليب " حاشا يارب , لا يكون لك هذا " فأجاب الرب
 " اذهب عنى يا شيطان . أنت معثرة لى " 
( مت 16 : 22 , 23 ) .
وقد دخل فى بشر وصرعهم , وتكلم من أفواههم . 
والأمثلة على ذلك جدآ .
 كما حدث فى قصة لجيئون : دخل الشيطان فى إنسان وعذبوه. ولما أخرجهم السيد الرب , طلبوا منه أذنآ أن يدخلوا فى الخنازير , ودخلوا فيها ( لو 8 : 26 - 33 ).
ولكن الشيطان قبل سقوطه , كان كاروبآ ,
 له شكل الكاروب... وكان " كامل الجمال " 
إلى أن سقط ( حز 28 : 14 , 11 )

المرجع
سنوات مع أسئلة الناس
لقداسة البابا المعظم
الأنبا شنودة الثالث





*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 أبريل 2010)

*والأمثلة  على ذلك جدآ .
 كما حدث فى قصة لجيئون : دخل الشيطان فى إنسان وعذبوه. ولما أخرجهم السيد  الرب , طلبوا منه أذنآ أن يدخلوا فى الخنازير , ودخلوا فيها ( لو 8 : 26 -  33 ).
ولكن الشيطان قبل سقوطه , كان كاروبآ ,
 له شكل الكاروب... وكان " كامل الجمال " 
إلى أن سقط ( حز 28 : 14 , 11 )



شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك



*


----------



## marcelino (15 أبريل 2010)

*ثانكس على الموضوع*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *والأمثلة  على ذلك جدآ .
> كما حدث فى قصة لجيئون : دخل الشيطان فى إنسان وعذبوه. ولما أخرجهم السيد  الرب , طلبوا منه أذنآ أن يدخلوا فى الخنازير , ودخلوا فيها ( لو 8 : 26 -  33 ).
> ولكن الشيطان قبل سقوطه , كان كاروبآ ,
> له شكل الكاروب... وكان " كامل الجمال "
> ...


أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أبريل 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ثانكس على الموضوع*​


أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2010)

" اذهب عنى يا شيطان . أنت معثرة لى " 

معني هذا ان اي انسان يبعدنا عن طريق ربنا 
فهو شيطان ومعثرة لنا 
ربنا يقوينا ويبعدهم عننا 
شكرا ابوتربو علي الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> " اذهب عنى يا شيطان . أنت معثرة لى "
> 
> معني هذا ان اي انسان يبعدنا عن طريق ربنا
> فهو شيطان ومعثرة لنا
> ...


أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## النهيسى (16 أبريل 2010)

*

شكرا للشرح والتفسير 

الجميل

سلام الرب يســوع​


​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا للشرح والتفسير
> 
> ...


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 مارس 2011)

*موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ​*


----------

